# Ikawa Home Roaster recipes



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

Do any other Ikawa home roaster people know how to share recipes? Is there are site where you can post recipes and get tips? I'm enjoying my new toy - but would love to hear other peoples experiences. I've been trying to get a darkish roast on Peruvian Cafe Feminino and happy with the result.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The Ikawa website indicates that there is an "Ikawa at home" online community that you can join to share tips , recipes etc... It's not clear whether this is up and running or a work in progress. Maybe drop them an email? Usually they respond quickly.

Still waiting for mine. Hoping it won't be too long now...


----------



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

darkroast said:


> Do any other Ikawa home roaster people know how to share recipes? Is there are site where you can post recipes and get tips? I'm enjoying my new toy - but would love to hear other peoples experiences. I've been trying to get a darkish roast on Peruvian Cafe Feminino and happy with the result.


Hi - received my Ikawa a few weeks and I'm bowled over with it. Aint it wonderful!

However, the recipes that came with the app (and which match the sample beans I bought from Ikawa) are much too lightly roasted for my taste. So as a rule of thumb I extend the roast time to 11m at least. Of all the roast profiles, I think the plain no frills Ethiopean profile is maybe best when you are faced with roasting a new bean which has no profile (eg beans from another supplier, or beans that are more generic than the crop from a single grower). The profile just rises steadily to 240 degrees by minute 5 and stays there.

I also find the nominal 50g per roast not quite enough so I do 55g (giving about 47g output) which deliver 2 good brews from a clever l dripper.

Have you experimented much yet?


----------



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi - forgot to add that I judge the roast by time because I just can't hear any crack. My preferred roast time is a little way past 1/2 way through first crack (this was recommended to me by a friendly artisan roaster called Carvetti, from Keswick, and it's spot on for my tastes).

Do you judge by crack state, and if so, how do you manage to detect when crack is happening?

Regards,

Kangxi.


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

I have no problem in hearing first crack, though loudness depends on the bean.

There is some sharing of profiles on the Ikawa Kickstarter page. After a roast you are asked if you want to share your profile. Click yes and you get a weblink that you can share for others to download.


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

It's also easy to watch the colour changes


----------

